# Paddle in Waterton



## BKC (Apr 18, 2004)

There is a paddle wedged in the avalanche drop on Waterton. It's caught between the rocks in the middle of the drop. Can not be seen and most likely no hazard at all. Will be removed when the water drops.


----------

